# papierprofile gesucht!!



## Panamaapfel (10. Juni 2005)

hallo,
hab mir grade cd-etiketten zum bedrucken gekauft und musste aber feststellen, dass nero gar nich das benötigte papierprofil besitzt(also die genaue größe der etiketten).
wisst ihr, ob man sich die irgendwo laden kann??
also ich bräuchte PrintFit 449017 und/oder DATA BECKER Format 310500!!!

danke im voraus
panamaapfel


----------



## HeikoKarner (10. Juni 2005)

Panamaapfel am 10.06.2005 17:56 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> hab mir grade cd-etiketten zum bedrucken gekauft und musste aber feststellen, dass nero gar nich das benötigte papierprofil besitzt(also die genaue größe der etiketten).
> wisst ihr, ob man sich die irgendwo laden kann??
> also ich bräuchte PrintFit 449017 und/oder DATA BECKER Format 310500!!!
> ...


schau mal hier http://www.databecker.de/page.php?TemplateCategory=UsrTpl-Download-PapierExtras


----------

